# My attempt at knife handles



## Keith Sinclair (May 22, 2013)

I got inspired fr. this site to try some handle making.Mostly learning on my own wt. some help fr. here.I buggered up my first try wt. a Jantz damascus blank at 100.00 a expensive mistake dinged up the choil wt. my 1" Kalamazoo sander.Handle came out not bad.A little more success wt. some more blades.






















Using a 5/16 center Mosaic pin & Corby screws on sides.


----------



## chinacats (May 22, 2013)

Those look great!


----------



## ecchef (May 22, 2013)

Really nice! No tear outs around the pin holes....:thumbsup:


----------



## apicius9 (May 22, 2013)

I checked them out in person tonight and they really do look nice. And thanks again for dinner 

Stefan


----------



## scotchef38 (May 22, 2013)

Nice Keith.Had a crack at a Wa yet?


----------



## NO ChoP! (May 22, 2013)

They look great! Thanks for sharing. I love seeing this stuff....

Maybe 50 more handles and I'll be on this level, too...lol


----------



## Mrmnms (May 22, 2013)

These are terrific Keith . Great job!


----------



## mr drinky (May 22, 2013)

Nice work. 

k.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 22, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## don (May 22, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 22, 2013)

scotchef38 said:


> Nice Keith.Had a crack at a Wa yet?



Not yet Scotty,been helping Steph. a little doing some grunt work,makes me realize how much work goes into making Wa Handles.


----------



## franzb69 (May 23, 2013)

sweet stuff salty!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 24, 2013)

Thanks guys,the Damascus VG-10 Spalted Tamarind,--Fujiwara FKH dyed Box Elder burl,--Skinner knife dyed box elder burl,-Suisin Inox Redwood burl,--Fujiwara FKM white maple burl(burlsource),Carbonext dyed black ash burl.

All the wood I bought already stabilized.The redwood burl I got off E-Bay only the outside of the scale was coated once I started sanding the wood got soft & unstable,Stepan had told me that some stabilization is not that good,I had to find out the hardway.Unless buying fr. a known site like burlsource & a few others you are taking a chance.I got some nice Koa that I gave Stepan to send out in his next box.


----------



## Dream Burls (May 24, 2013)

I always like to see another handle maker - more wood!!

Nicely done by the way.


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 24, 2013)

Love that folder. Any other pictures of it?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 24, 2013)

Yes I made a couple of these,because some of the scales for knives are quite thick,I cut some off & use it for the folders.They are 440 steel,was able to put a very sharp convex edge on both blades.That blade & a couple knives I sold already to some cook friends.The second one I made has a couple mosaic pins in it.

I have to contact Dave,I think I have to join the hobby forum,as it is illegal to post finished knives:O


----------



## Lefty (May 24, 2013)

They do look great, Keith!


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 5, 2013)

Very nice work Keith.

Dave


----------

